# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  άγχος, πανικός και αγχολυτικά! Ποια η γνώμη σας;

## marsad

Καλησπέρα. Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν ανοιχτά διάφορα θέματα για αυτό που με απασχολεί αλλά προσπάθησα να βγάλω μια άκρη και δεν τα πολυκατάφερα. Έτσι αποφάσισα να ανοίξω ένα θέμα και να σας πω περιληπτικά το πρόβλημα μου και αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας. Εδώ και λίγο καιρό υποφέρω από υπερβολικό άγχος λόγω κάποιων καταστάσεων και πιέσεων που πέρασα στη ζωή μου. Ξυπνάω και κοιμάμαι με ένα τεράστιο άγχος. Πήγα σε ψυχολόγο ο οποίος μου είπε ότι ειναι συσσωρευμένο άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού και προς το παρών δεν αντιμετωπίζω κατάθλιψη. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι φοβάμαι να κάνω πράγματα. Φοβάμαι να βγω από το σπίτι μη τυχόν και πάθω κάτι, με πιάνουν περίεργα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα και οι σκέψεις μου δεν λένε να κοπάσουν. Σκέφτομαι ότι αυτό που έχω δεν θα περάσει ποτέ, ότι θα γίνομαι χειρότερα, ότι δεν θα μπορώ να δουλέψω κλπ. Με αποτέλεσμα να αποφεύγω τα πάντα. Προσπάθησα λίγες φορές να βγω και πάλι ήμουνα με το άγχος και δεν μπορούσα να ευχαριστηθώ τίποτα. Με πιάνουν κάτι περίεργες ταχυπαλμίες, δύσπνοια, κόμπος στο λαιμό, αναγούλες και τέτοια. Φοβάμαι να πάω σε ψυχίατρο γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι με το παραμικρό σου δίνουν ένα σωρό χάπια. Σκεφτόμουν κατά πόσο θα βοηθήσει να παίρνω για ένα διάστημα μόνο αγχολυτικά και όχι καταθληπτικά ( εφόσον θα πάω σε κάποιο γιατρό ) ούτως ώστε να ηρεμήσουν οι σκέψεις μου, να μπορώ να βγαίνω χωρίς να φοβάμαι, να επανέλθω στις δραστηριότητες που έκανα και πριν ταυτόχρονα με τη ψυχοθεραπεία μήπως φτάσω στο σημείο να νιώσω καλά και να μπορέσω να το πολεμήσω πιο ήρεμα. Αν πάρω για κάποιο διάστημα 2-3 μήνες και επανέλθω στις δραστηριότητες μου και αν προσπαθήσω αυτό το διάστημα να λύσω τα όποια θέματα με βασανίζουν πιστεύετε ότι θα εξαρτηθώ και δεν θα μπορώ να ζήσω χωρίς αυτά τα χάπια; Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα! Αλλά έχω αρχίσει να απελπίζομαι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Πήγα σε ψυχολόγο ο οποίος μου είπε ότι ειναι συσσωρευμένο άγχος


 δηλαδη εχεις συσορευμενα συναισθηματα που δε τα χεις πει σε κανενα πες

----------


## marsad

Όχι τόσο αυτό, όσο το ότι μάζευα μέσα μου καιρό τώρα διάφορα πράγματα που με ενοχλούσαν και με στεναχωρούσαν με αποτέλεσμα μετά ένα διάστημα έντονης πίεσης και άγχους μου βγήκε όλο αυτό με σωματικά συμπτώματα. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έλεγα αυτά που ένιωθα ή ότι δεν έχω σε κανέναν να μιλήσω. Το έκανα αλλά ίσως δεν βοηθούσε σε κάτι. Απλά από ένα σημείο και μετά ξέσπασε ο οργανισμός μου από το έντονο άγχος και την πίεση που μάζευα με αποτέλεσμα να φτάσω εδώ που είμαι τώρα. Καπώς έτσι έγινε. Δεν ξέρω αν θα έβγαινε ούτως ή άλλως αυτή η κρίση πανικού, αν είχα την προδιάθεση για κάτι τέτοιο και αν απλά βρήκε αφορμή. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι απελπισμένη με όλο αυτό που μου συμβαίνει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> οι σκέψεις μου δεν λένε να κοπάσουν.


 δε λενε να κοπασουν γιατι δε τις ειπες σε κανενα απλως...

----------


## marsad

Έχω ξεκινήσει συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο και επίσης συζητάω πολύ και με φίλες μου για το θέμα αυτό. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή...


δε σε βλεπω παντως να εχεις κ πολυ διαθεση να μιλησεις γιατι εφοσον ειχα περασει κ εγω απο αυτο το σταδιο θα μπορουσα να καταλαβω πως συσχετιζονται αυτα που λες με την υπαρχον κατασταση

----------


## marsad

Μα δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να μιλήσω για αυτό. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που έγραψα εδώ στο forum για να ακούσω κι άλλους ανθρώπους που περάσανε την ίδια κατάσταση ή παρόμοια με εμένα και να με βοηθήσει αυτό να νιώσω καλύτερα. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι αυτό που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Νιώθω να είμαι μόνιμα μέσα σε ένα άγχος και φοβάμαι να πάω οπουδήποτε μη τυχόν και πάθω κάτι, μη ζαλιστώ, μη με πιάσει δύσπνοια κι όλα αυτά τα περίεργα που συμβαίνουνε όταν μια κρίση άγχους/πανικού μας χτυπάει την πόρτα. Θέλω και έχω ανάγκη να παλέψω μ αυτό αλλά δεν ξέρω πια τι να κάνω και έχω απελπιστεί. Τόσο πολύ που με πιάνει ζάλη ακόμη κι όταν ξαπλώνω.. 'Ετυχε να πάω 2-3 φορές κάπου και να με πιάσει δύσπνοια ζάλη και τάση για εμετό και έτρεξα να έρθω σπίτι. Αυτό μου έτυχε και στο σπίτι αρκετές φορές. Έτσι πλεον φοβάμαι να βγω, φοβάμαι να πάω οπουδήποτε και έχω εγκλωβιστεί στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Δεν ξέρω τι να κανω πια, για αυτό έκανα αυτή την ερώτηση για τα αγχολυτικά. Αν θα βοηθήσουν το σώμα μου να ηρεμήσει, να μπορεί να κάνει πράγματα όπως παλιά για να νιώσω καλύτερα ταυτόχρονα πάντοτε με τη ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σχετικα με ολα αυτα κ με τις λεξεις που τονισα..




> Μα δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να μιλήσω για αυτό. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που έγραψα εδώ στο forum για να ακούσω κι άλλους ανθρώπους που περάσανε την ίδια κατάσταση ή παρόμοια με εμένα και να με βοηθήσει αυτό να νιώσω καλύτερα. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι αυτό που ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Νιώθω να είμαι μόνιμα μέσα σε ένα *άγχος* και φοβάμαι να πάω οπουδήποτε μη τυχόν και πάθω κάτι, μη ζαλιστώ, μη με πιάσει δύσπνοια κι όλα αυτά τα περίεργα που συμβαίνουνε όταν μια* κρίση άγχους/πανικού* μας χτυπάει την πόρτα. Θέλω και έχω ανάγκη να παλέψω μ αυτό αλλά δεν ξέρω πια τι να κάνω και έχω απελπιστεί. Τόσο πολύ που *με πιάνει ζάλη* ακόμη κι όταν ξαπλώνω.. 'Ετυχε να πάω 2-3 φορές κάπου και να με *πιάσει δύσπνοια ζάλη και τάση για εμετό* και έτρεξα να έρθω σπίτι. Αυτό μου έτυχε και στο σπίτι αρκετές φορές. Έτσι πλεον *φοβάμαι* να βγω, *φοβάμαι* να πάω οπουδήποτε και έχω εγκλωβιστεί στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Δεν ξέρω τι να κανω πια, για αυτό έκανα αυτή την ερώτηση *για τα αγχολυτικά.* Αν θα βοηθήσουν το σώμα μου να ηρεμήσει, να μπορεί να κάνει πράγματα όπως παλιά για να νιώσω καλύτερα ταυτόχρονα πάντοτε με τη ψυχοθεραπεία.


.... δε βγαζουν απολυτως πουθενα γιατι αυτο που περιγραφεις *δεν ειναι*  αυτο που σε εφερε σε αυτη τη κατασταση 

αυτο που σε εφερε σε αυτη τη κατασταση ειναι αυτο βασικα 


> έχω εγκλωβιστεί στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό.


 κ οταν λες εχω εκλωβιστη στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο ολο αυτο δε σημαινει ενα κατεβατο απο ασθενειες η αγχος ζαλη κλπκλπκλπ

σημαινει οτι σκεφτεσαι διαφωρα που δε τα λες σε κανενα που εχουν σχεση με τους γυρω σου η κατι τελοςπαντον που σε πειραζει κ ειναι διπλα σου κ επιδη δε λες τιποτα για αυτο σε βγαζει εκει για αυτο λες εχω εγκλωβιστει στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.

----------


## marsad

Μα δεν αρνήθηκα ότι κάνω ένα εκατομμύριο αρνητικές σκέψεις το δευτερόλεπτο. Το ξέρω ότι το κάνω όπως επίσης ξέρω και ποιες καταστάσεις με οδήγησαν και είμαι εδώ που είμαι. Ένα τεράστιο άγχος για υποχρεώσεις που έπρεπε να κάνω, η πίεση και το άγχος της δουλειάς, μια σχέση που πάει από το κακό στο χειρότερο και έχω απελπιστεί, ο φόβος της μοναξιάς που ίσως με κρατάει στη σχέση αυτή και που προσπαθεί να τη σώσει ενώ είναι στον αναπνευστήρα, η πίεση από τους γονείς μου για να πάνε ''όλα καλά'' στη προσωπική μου ζωή και άλλα διάφορα. Αυτά εννοείται ότι τα σκεφτόμουν όλο το χρόνο αλλά δεν έπαθα ποτέ καμία κρίση. Αυτό έγινε τώρα τελευταία με αφορμή το τεράστιο άγχος που είχα και από τη δουλειά. Το πρόβλημα μου αυτή τη στιγμη όμως είναι ότι όλο αυτό με ακινητοποιεί τόσο πολύ που δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου και να πάω για ένα καφέ. Που κάθε φορα που το κάνω νιώθω έτοιμη να πέσω κάτω κι άλλα τέτοια. Αυτό έχει ξεφύγει αυτή τη στιγμή και πολύ απλά νιώθω αδύναμη να το αντιμετωπίσω.. Δεν είναι μόνο σκέψεις αρνητικές και προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω. Πλεόν το πρόβλημα με κτυπάει και σωματικά και έχω γίνει κουρέλι..

----------


## tzef

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ.
ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ 8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ 1/4 ΛΕΞΟΤΑΝΙΛ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΟΨΑ.ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΘΙΣΤΗΚΑ.
ΤΩΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ.ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΑ.
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.ΕΧΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΜΤΩΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## marsad

Και σε βοηθούσε καθόλου να ηρεμήσεις όταν το έπινες; Μπορούσες να κάνεις πράγματα; Έβγαινες; Ζούσες κανονικά; Εγώ πάντως πλεον δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα από αυτά και αυτό με αγχώνει ακόμη πιο πολύ. Γιατί με κάνει να νιώθω χειρότερα. Ποιος σου είχε δώσει τα ηρεμιστικά; Παθολόγος;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΜΤΩΜΑΤΑ.


 τι κολημα ειναι αυτο που εχετε με τα συμπτωματα...




> Μα δεν αρνήθηκα ότι κάνω ένα εκατομμύριο αρνητικές σκέψεις το δευτερόλεπτο


 δε ξερω αν το εχεις καταλαβει οτι αυτο το πραγμα δε ξεπερνιεται ΄λεγοντας κατεβατα απο αρρωστιες κλπκλπκλπ

αν θες να το ξεπερασεις απλα θα εκτεθεις κ μπορει να πεις κ πραγματα που δε σε κολακευουν ιδιαιτερα εγω πχ θελοντας να βρω μια ακρη σε αυτο προσπαθω να ειμαι σε θεση να καταλαβω αν καπιος με καταλαβαινει πραγματικα αν λοιπον με πισει οτι με καταλαβαινει αυτο σημαινει οτι θα εκτεθω πολες φορες οταν του μιλω γιατι οταν μιλας κ προσπαθεις να διατηρισεις τον εγωισμο σου ακερεο ετσι μετα αρχιζεις κ φρακαρεις με ολες αυτες τις σκεψεις που αναφερεις με αυτο το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## marsad

Προσπαθώ να ακολουθήσω τη σκέψη σου αλλά δεν μπορώ. Πιστεύεις οτι πίσω από όλο αυτό που λέω κρύβεται κάτι που κρύβω και δεν θέλω να μιλήσω; Έχω πει πάρα πολλά για το πως έφτασα εδώ και τι ακριβώς με προβλημάτιζε. Τι εννοείς ότι πρέπει να εκτεθώ και να πω πράγματα που δεν με κολακεύουν; Συγγνώμη που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς, αν θέλεις βοήθησε με λίγο. Δεν είμαι αρνητική στο να μιλήσω.

----------


## tzef

> Και σε βοηθούσε καθόλου να ηρεμήσεις όταν το έπινες; Μπορούσες να κάνεις πράγματα; Έβγαινες; Ζούσες κανονικά; Εγώ πάντως πλεον δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα από αυτά και αυτό με αγχώνει ακόμη πιο πολύ. Γιατί με κάνει να νιώθω χειρότερα. Ποιος σου είχε δώσει τα ηρεμιστικά; Παθολόγος;


ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΩΣΕΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΟΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 7 ΜΗΝΕΣ.
ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ 1/4 ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ.ΜΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΙΣΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ.
ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ.ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ.

----------


## marsad

Όχι δεν θέλω να αρχίσω να παίρνω κάτι από μόνη μου. Έτυχε φυσικά να πάρω σε κάποιες δύσκολες φάσεις αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Βέβαια τώρα που έχω απελπιστεί δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να πάρω για κάποιο διάστημα αν είναι να με βοηθήσει. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Θα δείξει. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και για σένα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Να είσαι καλά και εύχομαι να γίνεις εντελώς καλά το συντομότερο δυνατό.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Προσπαθώ να ακολουθήσω τη σκέψη σου αλλά δεν μπορώ. Πιστεύεις οτι πίσω από όλο αυτό που λέω κρύβεται κάτι που κρύβω και δεν θέλω να μιλήσω; Έχω πει πάρα πολλά για το πως έφτασα εδώ και τι ακριβώς με προβλημάτιζε. Τι εννοείς ότι πρέπει να εκτεθώ και να πω πράγματα που δεν με κολακεύουν; Συγγνώμη που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς, αν θέλεις βοήθησε με λίγο. Δεν είμαι αρνητική στο να μιλήσω.


εγω πχ ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις μου το προκαλεσε αυτο πες για παραδειγμα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpjlcQI4Qc4
κ ενω το λεω αυτο ψιλοεκτιθομαι γιατι δεν ειναι προς τιμη μου
βεβαια ειναι αλλο να συμβαινει αυτο μια στιγμη ακ αλλο να συμβαινει χρονια

----------


## marsad

Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν υπάρχει τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή. Μόνο ένα τεράστιο άγχος για όλα πια. Για τα πάντα που δεν πάνε καλά στη ζωή μου και γενικά είμαι σε απόγνωση. Πέρσι πήγαινα από το μπάνιο στη θάλασσα για καφέ κι από καφέ για ποτό. Φέτος απλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα από αυτά γιατί όσες φορές προσπάθησα ένιωθα χάλια, είχα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου ότι κάτι θα πάθω και τι γίνεται τώρα κι άλλα τέτοια. Με αποτέλεσμα να μένω στο σπίτι και να σκέφτομαι με τις ώρες. Τι να πω... Δεν ξέρω. Εσύ είσαι καλύτερα τώρα; Σου πέρασαν αυτά που είχες; Το ξεπέρασες;

----------


## tzef

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ.
ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ.ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ ;ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ.
ΝΑ ΤΡΦΕΣΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ.ΒΓΑΛΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ
ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ.
ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΝΩ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΧΑΛΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ

----------


## marsad

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτά που λές. Ναι παίρνω βιταμίνες Β και μαγνήσιο και προσπαθώ να τρωω και καλά. Αλλα δεν μπορώ να πετάξω από πάνω μου αυτό το αηδιαστικό πράγμα που λέγεται άγχος. Γιατί πλεον αγχώνομαι για τα πάντα ακόμα και για πράγματα που δεν έχουν σημασία. Τι να πω.. Ελπίζω να περάσει γρήγορα γιατί δε με βλέπω και πολύ καλά το τελευταίο διάστημα. Προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω με χίλιους τρόπους και δεν τα καταφέρνω. Θα δείξει...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σου πέρασαν αυτά που είχες; Το ξεπέρασες;


 αφου εκτεθηκα χιλιαδες φορες ναι αμε μια χαρα ειμαι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB28BKdKhoQ&feature=kp




> Πέρσι πήγαινα από το μπάνιο στη θάλασσα για καφέ κι από καφέ για ποτό. Φέτος απλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα


 οταν το θες μπορεις να κανεις πολα υπο ενα ορο να σαι συνεργασιμος γιατι οτι κ να ειναι ο αλλος απο ψυχολογος μεχρι φουρναρης η τυροπιτας για να δεις καπια αλλαγη πτρεπει να συνεργαζεσε 

εγω πχ επαθα ακριβως το ιδιο εξαιτιας της μανας μου που επιδη οταν ειμουν σχεδον νεογενιτος ειχα παθει μια σπανια επιπλοκη κ κοντεψα να παιθανω μετα επαθε φοβια με τις αρρωστιες που στη συνεχεια κολησε κ σε μενα κ εγω τη δικαιολογουσα κ τη καλυπτα κ αυτο εκαν τα πραγματα πολυ χειροτερα.

----------


## tzef

ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΧΟΣ....ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΞΕΣΠΑΕΙ.
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΣΗ

----------


## marsad

Κατάλαβα. Κάπως έτσι κι εγώ. Είμαι στην αρχή της θεραπείας, θα συνεργαστώ γιατί θέλω πολύ να γίνω όπως ήμουνα, μη σου πω και καλύτερα. Λένε πως όταν καταφέρεις και ξεπεράσεις όλα αυτά τότε γίνεσαι καλύτερος και πιο δυνατός. Αμήν και πότε. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω κάποια στιγμή κι εγώ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω επιδη εχω στη φυση μου τη συνεργασια αυτο με βοηθησε πολυ αν κ εγω συνεργαζομαι μονο με ανθρωπους που πιστευω σε αυτους.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αν συνεχισεις να συζητας με τον Αλεξανδρο θα παθεις και επιληπτικες κρισεις..!

----------


## Tasos75

Ο ψυχίατρος παίζει με τη μία να σου γράψει αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά και σε 2-3 βδομάδες να αρχίσεις να νιώθεις καλύτερα. Το θέμα είναι αν θα ασχοληθεί ψυχοθεραπευτικά με το πρόβλημα ή απλά θα σε ρωτάει για τα συμπτώματα που έχεις για να σου ρεγουλάρει τα φάρμακα. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να πας σε ένα ψυχολόγο; Συστηματικά όμως, όχι ένα πέρασμα. Υπάρχουν μέθοδοι με καλά αποτελέσματα που τις εφαρμόζεις και σχετικά σύντομα νιώθεις να φεύγει το άγχος που σε τρώει. Επίσης ο ψυχολόγος πολύ πιθανόν να σου πει αν χρειάζεσαι αγχολυτικά ή άλλου είδους θεραπεία. Πάντως μην κάθεσαι άλλο να τυραννιέσαι και μην αφήνεις άλλο το πρόβλημα να παίρνει διαστάσεις. Κάνε κάτι.

----------


## marsad

Πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο,έχω αρχίσει ήδη τις συνεδρίες 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. Το θέμα είναι ότι προς το παρών δεν νιώθω αλλαγή ή βελτίωση αν και σίγουρα είναι νωρίς ακόμη. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω άλλο, το να παω σε ψυχίατρο το έχω σκεφτεί αλλά είναι αυτό που λες ότι δίνει με τη μια αντικαταθληπτικά. Δεν ξέρω για αυτό είπα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κανεις πείρα από αυτό. Αγχολυτικά έτυχε να πάρω πολύ λίγες φορές και ξέρω πως λειτουργούν. Όντως σε κάνουν να ηρεμήσεις το θέμα είναι οτι φοβάμαι μήπως εθιστώ. Από στην άλλη πιστεύω ότι θα βελτιωθεί η ψυχολογία μου αν αρχίσω να βγαίνω και να κάνω πράγματα έστω και με τη βοήθεια των χαπιών. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάνως για την απάντηση σου!

----------


## thura7

σ εχω στειλει κ στο αλλο θεμα... εγω θα σ προτεινα να πας.. δε χορηγουν ετσι τοσο ευκολα..εξηγησε του οτι δει εισαι των φαρμακων κ δε θεσ να χαπακωνεσαι.. κ να σ πει τη γνωμη του.. εγω προσωπικα θα σ ελεγα να μην παρεισ αγχολυτικα.. εγω δε εχω παρει ΠΟΤΕ. ισωσ μπορει κ ο ψυχολογοσ να σ συστησει καποιον καλο.. μη φοβασαι το ψυχιατρο..ενασ γιατροσ ειναι οπωσ ολεσ οι αλλεσ ειδικοτητεσ.. ζητα τη γνωμη του κ μετα σκεψου τι θα κανεις...

----------


## marsad

έχεις δίκιο. πρέπει να πάρω τη μεγάλη απόφαση και να πάω. το θέμα είναι πότε. πιστεύεις οτι τα αγχολυτικά θα κάνουν κακό; έστω και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα; είχα την ελπίδα πως ίσως βοηθήσουν κατά πολύ την κατάσταση.. τι να πω, δεν ξέρω!

----------


## thura7

> έχεις δίκιο. πρέπει να πάρω τη μεγάλη απόφαση και να πάω. το θέμα είναι πότε. πιστεύεις οτι τα αγχολυτικά θα κάνουν κακό; έστω και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα; είχα την ελπίδα πως ίσως βοηθήσουν κατά πολύ την κατάσταση.. τι να πω, δεν ξέρω!


αυτο θα στο πει ο γιατροσ.. προσωπικα το τονιζω αυτο σν μ μ ελεγε ο γιατροσ προτιμας αντικαταθλιπτικα η αγχολυτικα σιγουρα θα επελεγα αντικαταθλιπτικα.. μη με ρωτησεισ γιατι.. δε ξερω.. βεβαια εχει να κανει κ με τη εμπιστοσυνη που εχεισ.. αμα πασ σε καποιον πολυ καλο κ δεισ οτι δε ειναι μαλ..κας κ ειναι σωστοσ τοτε θα ακουσεισ αυτο που ακριβωσ σ πει..και του ξεκαθαριζεισ απο την αρχη οτι τα φαρμακα ειναι η τελευταια λυση..οτι δε εισαι υπερ... να πας.. να μην φοβασαι.. ειναι σα να πασ σε παθολογο..
σου χω στειλει κ στο αλλο.. στο ''πανικοσ..πανικος..πανικοσ.. ''

----------


## marsad

Nαι μόλις το είδα αλλά είπα να απαντήσω από εδώ, μη τα πω 2 φορές! :) Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως. Να σου πω την αλήθεια πάντα με τρόμαζε η σκέψη του ψυχίατρου. Δεν είχα θέμα με την έννοια ότι δεν πάω σε έτσι γιατρό, δεν είμαι τρελή και τέτοια. Απλά αυτό με τα χάπια και τον εθισμό με προβλημάτιζε πάντα. Αν μου πει καποιος πως θα παρω για ένα διάστημα κάποια φάρμακα και θα γίνω καλά και δεν θα τα θέλω μια ζωή, δεν θα έχω κανέναν πρόβλημα, θα τα πάρω. Ξεκίνησα με τον ψυχολόγο αλλά έχω απελπιστεί που νομίζω μόνο αυτό δεν θα βοηθήσει εδώ που έφτασα. Ίσως να βοηθούσε αν το προλάβαινα στην αρχή του, αλλά το άφησα να φτάσει εδώ και είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Άσε δεν παλέυεται! Θα πάρω τη μεγάλη απόφαση και θα πάω! Και βλέπουμε..

----------


## thura7

το ξερω..αλλα καθε αρχη και δυσκολη.. κοιτα ολα μα ολα τα φαρμακα ακομα κ η απλη αντιβιωση κ τοο ντεπον ακομα αμα διαβασεισ στισ οδηγιεσ αμα τα παιρνεισ καμια συνεχεια εθιζεσαι..ακομα κ απο ροφηματα..αλκοολ τσιγαρο καφεσ..τα παντα.. αμα ομωσ ειναι ολα με μετρο κανουν καλο.. δε ειναι κατι να φοβασαι.. απλα θελει ο καθογητησ σου να ειναι καλος.. η ψυχολογος τι σ λεει??

----------


## marsad

O ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι έχω κρίσεις άγχους και πανικού για αυτό αποφεύγω να κάνω τα πάντα. Στην αρχή μου είπε οτι δεν χρειάζομαι φάρμακα εκτός κι αμα φτάσω στο σημείο να με ακινητοποιήσει όλο αυτό. Και υποθέτω ότι κάτι τέτοιο έχει γίνει τώρα.. Αυτό που λες με τα φάρμακα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Και το τσιγάρο πόσοι το ξεκινάνε και πόσο δύσκολα το σταματάνε πολλοί. Και το αλκοόλ το ίδιο. Θα πάρω τη μεγάλη απόφαση και θα πάω. Και ότι μου πει θα κάνω παράλληλα με τη ψυχοθεραπεία εννοείται. Έχω απελπιστεί θέλω απλά να γίνω καλά με όποιο τρόπο χρειαστεί. Πραγματικά όμως!

----------


## thura7

το ξερω..το ιδιο θελω κ εγω.. εννοειται πωσ θα συνεχισεισ τη ψυχοθεραπεια.. αυτη ειναι το μαγικο χαπακι.. αλλα δυστυχωσ καποιεσ φορεσ χρειαζονται κ τα χαπακια για να αφομοιωνουμε καλυτερα τη ψυχοθεραπεια...με τη ψυχολογο εισαι ευχαριστημενη?

----------


## marsad

Nαι αρκετά μπορώ να πω αν και ακόμα είναι νωρίς και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω συμπεράσματα. Είναι πολύ καλή. Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο θα με βοηθήσει αυτό θα φανεί στη συνέχεια. Εσένα ο γιατρός σου, από ότι είδα που έγραφες σου έδωσε μόνο αντικαταθληπτικά. Από ότι ακούω τα δίνουνε μαζί με τα ηρεμιστικά σαν θεραπεία. 'Η δεν σου το πρότινε καθόλου; Τώρα δεν παίρνεις κατι ε;

----------


## thura7

πηρα αντικαταθλιπτικα το πρωτο καιρο.. μ πε αν θελω προεραιτκα κ αγχολυτικα..αλλα δε τα πηρα τα αγχολυτικα.. αθικτα ειναι.. συνηθωσ μαζι τα δινουν γιατι το αντικαταθλιπτικο κανει καμια 20 μερεσ να δρασει. κ γι αυτο σ δινουν το αγχολυτικο για το πρωτο μηνα για να εισαι οκ..κ μετα το κοβεισ.. εγω δεν ηθελα να το παρω..προτιμησα να περιμενω 20 μερεσ.. οχι δε παιρνω τωρα.

----------


## marsad

Και πως νιώθεις αυτή τη στιγμή; Που δεν παίρνεις αντικαταθληπτικά εννοώ... Από όσο ξέρω θέλουν κανενα 6μηνο για να αρχίσεις να βλέπεις αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο..

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Εγω νεο φαρμακο σημερα...

----------


## thura7

> Και πως νιώθεις αυτή τη στιγμή; Που δεν παίρνεις αντικαταθληπτικά εννοώ... Από όσο ξέρω θέλουν κανενα 6μηνο για να αρχίσεις να βλέπεις αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο..


οχι εξαμηνο.. απο το πρωτο μηνα βλεπεισ μεγαλεσ αλλαγεσ.. εγω τα πηρα 5 μηνες.. κοιτα ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια... εγω δυστυχωσ δε πηγα σε καλο γιατρο.. μ δωσε λαθοσ αντικαθλιπτικο για τη περιπτωση μου κ συν οτι το συγκεκριμενο ητα καψουλα.. κ η καψουλα δε κοβεται στη μεση..οποτε οταν ηρθε η ωρα να το κοψω το κοβα πιο αποτομα λογω καψουλας..αλλα κ για γιατρο βεβαια.. κ ειχα καποιεσ παρενεργειεσ..ετσι το γυρισαμε σε αλλο αντικαταθλιπτικο χαπι κ κ μετα το εκοψα κ αυτο.. παραλληλα με αυτη την ατυχια γιναμε καποια ασχημα πραγματα στη ζωη μου που δυστυχωσ δε μπορεσα να τα ελεγχω και φτου απο την αρχη με τισ κρισεισ.. υποτροπιασα..κ το τελευταιο διμηνο ειμαι αστα να πανε.. μαζευω τα κομματια μου..αλλα το πολεμο.. δε με πηρε απο κατω γι αυτο κ γλυτωσα κ τη καταθλιψη..προσπαθω με τον ψυχολογο μου να συνελθω απο ολο το σοκ.. τον ρωτησα βεβαια αν ξαναχρειαζεται να παρω αν κ οπωσ σ πα δε θελω αλλα μου ειπε οτι δε χρειαζεται..οτι μπορω να το παλεψω..και μετα σκεφτηκα την ομοιοπαθητικη!!!

----------


## marsad

Touch_the_Sky Τι φάρμακο;; 

Thura7 ναι τα διάβασα στο αλλο post που έγραφες... δεν έψαξες μετά να βρεις κανέναν καλύτερο να σου δώσει κάτι άλλο; Κι εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι να βρω κάποιον που να είναι καλός και να μην είναι κανένας άσχετος, να με βοηθήσει πραγματικά. Τι να πω. Μακάρι να γίνουμε και πάλι καλά!

----------


## thura7

αλλαξα.. στο ενδιαμεσο τησ θεραπειασ.. αλλα δε αλλαξα φαρμακο εφ οσων το ειχα αρχισει.. μ το πε αυτοσ να αλλαξουμε αλλα δε δεχτηκα..λεω εφ οσων αισθανομαι καλα ασ το κρατησω μεχρι το τελοσ τησ θεραπειασ.. στο τελοσ τα ειδα ολα κολυομενα..το αλλαζω..παιρνω αλλο για 2 3 βομαδεσ..κ το κοψα μετα..βαση γιατρου ..οχι μονη μ εννοειται.. αλλα το κακο ειχε γινει.. κ ποιο πολυ τα αλλα τα απροοπτα που μ συνεβησαν φταινε για τη υποτροπη.. εεεεεεεμμ..αυτο σ λεω.. πρεπει να βρεισ εναν πολυ καλο. η ψυχολογσ σ δε ξερει κανεναν?

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

> Touch_the_Sky Τι φάρμακο;;


Απο cipralex σε seroxat.Με λιγο ζαναξ

----------


## thura7

> Απο cipralex σε seroxat.Με λιγο ζαναξ


σεροξατ???απαπαπαπα... πριν λιγεσ μερεσ διαβασα στη εφημεριδα οτι προκαλουν εθισμο..κ η εταιρια απεσυρε απο τισ οδηγιεσ οτι δε ειναι εθιστικα.. εβγαλε δελτιο τυπου.. σορυ αν σε τρομαζω..ψαξτο λιγο.. τα σιπραλεξ ειχα διαβασει οτι ειναι καλα.. γιατι τα αλλαξες?

----------


## marsad

Δεν ξέρω δεν την ρώτησα προς το παρών γιατί το αφήσαμε εκεί για τα φάρμακα. Εσένα ο δικός σου που πήγες τη δεύτερη φορά είναι καλύτερος; Τον συστήνεις ή θεωρείς ότι υπάρχουν και καλύτεροι από αυτον;

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

> σεροξατ???απαπαπαπα... πριν λιγεσ μερεσ διαβασα στη εφημεριδα οτι προκαλουν εθισμο..κ η εταιρια απεσυρε απο τισ οδηγιεσ οτι δε ειναι εθιστικα.. εβγαλε δελτιο τυπου.. σορυ αν σε τρομαζω..ψαξτο λιγο.. τα σιπραλεξ ειχα διαβασει οτι ειναι καλα.. γιατι τα αλλαξες?


Γιατι ουσιαστικα δεν ειδα καποια βελτιωση.Βεβαια μου τα ειχε δωσει συνδιαστικα με σιροκουειλ αλλα ποτε δεν το πηρα. Για τις κρισεις πανικου μου ειπε οτι το σεροξατ μπορει να κανει και ΄θαυματα΄!!!
Σε ευχαριστω για το σχολιο παντως.Θα το ψαξω

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα φιλη μου,καταρχας υπομονη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετοι 2 3 μηνες για πληρη θεραπεια,οπωσδηποτε ο γιατρος ειναι αυτος που θα καθορισει τι θα κανεις ομως εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ το ζαναξ για το αγχος,νομιζω πρεπει να ξεκινησεις ορισμενες δραστηριοτητες κ να βγαινεις κ βολτες ομως μην το παρακανεις κ ειναι φουλ το προγραμμα σου αρκει να αφαιρειται το μυαλο σου απο τις αγχωδεις σκεψεις για λιγο,Εγω που βιωνα κ αγχος κ καταθλιψη παραλληλα αυτο που με βοηθησε οσο τιποτα να νιωσω ηρεμη ειναι η επισκεψη που εκανα σε πνευματικο εκκλησια κ βοηθανε κ το αγορι μου κ η ειδικος που πηγαινω κιολας,Προτεινω να τα δοκιμασεις ολα ομως φαρμακα αποκλειστικα με συνταγη γιατρου,Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## thura7

[QUOTE=marsad;492836]Δεν ξέρω δεν την ρώτησα προς το παρών γιατί το αφήσαμε εκεί για τα φάρμακα. Εσένα ο δικός σου που πήγες τη δεύτερη φορά είναι καλύτερος; Τον συστήνεις ή θεωρείς ότι υπάρχουν και καλύτεροι από αυτον;[/QUOTE

ρωτησε την την αλλη φορα... οχι δε το συστηνω.. εγω δε θα ξαναπηγαινα σ αυτον παλι.. αμα χρειαζοταν να παω σε ψυχιατρο παλι θα πηγαινα συστημενη απο μια φιλη μου σε ενα που ξερει καλα και δε χαπακωνει με τη μια.. αλλα προσ το παρον το αφηνω εφ οσων θα ξεκινησω ομοιοπαθητικη..

----------


## thura7

> Γιατι ουσιαστικα δεν ειδα καποια βελτιωση.Βεβαια μου τα ειχε δωσει συνδιαστικα με σιροκουειλ αλλα ποτε δεν το πηρα. Για τις κρισεις πανικου μου ειπε οτι το σεροξατ μπορει να κανει και ΄θαυματα΄!!!
> Σε ευχαριστω για το σχολιο παντως.Θα το ψαξω


 απλα αυτο που σ εγραψα το διαβασα πριν λιγεσ μερεσ τυχαια.. κ μ εκανε τρομερη εντυπωση αυτο.. κ γενικα τα σεροξατ δε ειναι κ απο τα πιο ελαφρια..το ξερεισ φανταζομαι.. ναι ναι..ψαξτο.. ψαξτο..

----------


## Tasos75

Touch για κρίσεις πανικού σου έδινε σιπραλεξ και σεροκουελ?

----------


## marsad

Οk thyra ευχαριστώ πολύ. καλή επιτυχία με την ομοιοπαθητική ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει!!! θα περιμένω ενημέρωση!

----------


## thura7

> Οk thyra ευχαριστώ πολύ. καλή επιτυχία με την ομοιοπαθητική ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει!!! θα περιμένω ενημέρωση!


na sai καλα marsad μου..θα ενημερωσω με το που θα παω... να σαι καλα!! ολα καλα θα πανε..!!!:)

----------


## marsad

Έχεις κάνει κάποια καλά βήματα μέχρι τώρα; Π.χ. Να βγαίνεις απο το σπίτι κλπ βολτες, για καφε...

----------


## thura7

καλη ερωτηση.. πολυ λιγα..κ οχι με προγραμμα.. ασ π.χ. παω για μπανιο κανα 20λεπτο αποσταση απο το σπιτι μ με αμαξι κ οχι μονη.. κ φυσικα δε το προγραμματιζω..τελευταια στιγμη λεω παμε για μπανιο? για καφε εχω να παω ουουουουουουου 2 μηνεσ σιγουρα... βολτεσ παω με το αμαξι κ οχι μονη μου.. τωρα ξαναξεκινησα να παιρνω το μηχανακι..( το ειχα φοβηθει γιατι μια μερα επαθα κρισει πανα ωστο μηχανακι κ χεστηκα πανω μ κ εκανα να το παρω 4 μηνες).. εχω παει κ 2 φορεσ για φαι σε ταβερνα.. αλλα κ 2 ταβερνεσ ηταν πανω στο κυμα αλλιωσ δε παιζει να πηγαινα.. αλλα ολα χωρισ ραντεβου κ συννενοηση..ολα στο φλου.. απαξ κ κλεισω με καποιον οτι 3 ηωρα ασ πουμε πμε για καφε η μπανιο θα πεθανω απο το αγχοσ γιατι θα το σκεφτομαι..
σε μπερδεψα λιγο? αμα δε καταλαβεσ κατι ρωτα με.. εσυ κανεισ βηματα?

----------


## marsad

Όχι δεν με μπέρδεψες καθόλου γιατί καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Γιατί ακριβώς το ίδιο είμαι κι εγώ. Στην αρχή δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το αυτοκίνητο, έπαθα μια μέρα κρίση ανικού μετά που διάβασα για τις κρίσεις πανικού και είδα ότι οι άνθρωποι παθαίνουν και σαν οδηγάνε. Και τότε επειδή το είχα στο μυαλό μου τσουπ έπαθα κι εγώ σε ένα κόκκινο φανάρι. Αυτό που λες το έχω κι εγώ δηλαδή δεν θέλω να κανονίσω γιατί θα αγχωθώ προτιμώ να δω κι αμα είμαι καλά να πω σε κάποιον πχ πάμε για μπάνιο. Ελάχιστες φορές έκανα κάτι και εκείνο πάλι με άγχος μη τυχόν και με πιάσει κάτι εκεί. Γενικά φαύλος κύκλος όλα. Εννοείται ότι όσες φορές κατάφερα να πάω για μπάνιο και να ηρεμήσω έστω και λίγο μετα τσουπ πάλι το ίδιο γιατί σκεφτόμουνα πως έχουν τα πράγματα και όταν έρθω σπίτι πάλι θα αρχίσουνε τα ίδια οπόταν όλο αυτό δε βοήθησε και ιδιαίτερα. Τώρα έχω πολύ καιρό να κάνω κάτι... Άστα να πάνε! Άρχισα να με λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## thura7

σε καταλαβαινω ..αλλα θα σ πω κατι το οποιο δε πιστευα οτι γινεται.. π.χ. πηγαινοντασ καθε μερα για μπανιο σε βοηθαει.. οκ.τισ πρωτεσ φορεσ θα εισαι καπωσ περιεργα..γυρνωντασ στο σπιτι θα απογοητευεσαι. θα λεσ τπτ δε εκανα.παλι τα ιδια.. αυτο εκανα κ εγω.. κ δε σ κρυβω ακομα το κανω αλλα λιγο λιγοτερο.. αμα ομωσ δε σε βαλει κατω η σκεψη αυτη κ συνεχισεισ να πηγαινεις θα αρχιζεισ να αλλαζεισ προσ το καλυτερο φυσικα.. ναι ναι.. οσο ακατορθωτο κ αν σ φαινεται.. εγω πριν ενα μηνα ειχα πεσει στα πατωματα..καθε μερα εκλαιγα..δε μπορουσα να βγω ουτε μεχρι τη γωνια.. δε μπορουσα να φαω να πιω να περασω καλα ακομα κ μεσα στο σπιτι.. κ με το που ξεκινησα δειλα δειλα να πηγαινω εδω κοντα αρχισα να νιωθω καλυτερα..οχι τελεια..ουτε το ξεπερασα.. αλλα καλυτερα..ενα βημα κ αυτο..
επισησ να σ τονισω το αλλο λαθοσ που κανεισ κ που κανω κ εγω ΜΗΝ λυπασαι το εαυτο σου.. επιβραβευσε τον.. μην εισαι σκληρη μαζι του.. δωσε χρονο σε σενα.. εμενα αυτο δε με βοηθαει να ανακαμψω κ προσπαθουν κ ο ψυχολογοσ να μ αλλαξει αυτη τη νοοτροπια.. δωσε οξυγονο σε σενα..μην σε πνιγεις..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στο μηχανακι ουτε γω δε θα ανεβαινα δεν εχω καμια ορεξη καμια μερα να βρεθω στου χαντακ

----------


## marsad

καταλαβαίνω τι λες και θα το προσπαθήσω. δυστυχώς όλα ξεκινάνε από μέσα μας. και πιστεύω ότι η αυτοπεποίθηση παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο σε όλο αυτό που μας συμβαίνει και δυστυχώς εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω παντως ετσι οπως διαβαζω τι λετε εχω την εντυπωση οτι λετε ενα μακροσκελες μπλαμπλαμπλα σα να εισαστε ολοι παρεα πες καλο ειναι αυτο αλλα για να αλαξει καπιος ενα πραγματα πρεπει να αποφασισει να αλαξει συνηθειες για να αλαξει κ κατι απο το ολο θεμα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για παραδειγμα εγω που ο εαυτος μου περασε απο πολα σταδια δε μπορω να πω οτι αλλαξα χαρακτηρα για να το ξεπερασω αλλα οτιδηποτε εχει σχεση με επικοινωνια ο τροπος που μιλαω ειναι σχεδον 100% διαφωρετικος απο πριν δηλαδη δεν αλαξα αποψεις αλαξα το τροπο που τις εξωτερικευω

----------


## thura7

> καταλαβαίνω τι λες και θα το προσπαθήσω. δυστυχώς όλα ξεκινάνε από μέσα μας. και πιστεύω ότι η αυτοπεποίθηση παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο σε όλο αυτό που μας συμβαίνει και δυστυχώς εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα...


 to katalabainv..k egv mh nomizeis...η αυτοπεποιθηση μ και η αυτοεκτιμηση μου εχει πιασει πατο..παλια δε ημουν τοσο πατο..

----------


## marsad

Θέλω να πιστέυω πως άμα φτάσουμε στο σημείο να είμαστε καλά ψυχολογικά και να νιώσουμε λίγη ευτυχία, τότε θα φύγουν όλα αυτά σαν κακός εφιάλτης....

----------


## thura7

ο ναι.. το ποτε ειναι το θεμα.. φαντασου εσυ 2 μηνεσ. εγω τι να πω που χρονισα.. κρατα δυναμεις.. να θυμασαι πωσ θα φυγει καποια στιγμη κ μη παρατας τα οπλα..

----------


## Tasos75

Mπες δυναμικά τώρα που είναι νωρίς. Θα σου ξαναπώ τη γνώμη μου γιατί έχω μπαρουτοκαπνιστεί με παρόμοια φάση. Κάνε και ψυχοθεραπεία εκτός από ότι άλλο, προσπάθησε απλά να βρεις ένα καλό ψυχολόγο. Η γνωστική μέθοδος βοηθάει πολύ και αν γκουγκλάρεις θα δεις πώς και σε πόσο χρόνο.

----------


## thura7

σε μενα το λεσ τασο? κανω 9 μηνεσ γνωσιακη- συμπεριφορικη.. δε ξερω.. μια πανω μια κατω ειμαι.. δε ξερω γιατι.. βεβαια κ το περιβαλλον μου δε με ηρεμει.. δε ξερω τι φταει.. γι αυτο σε ρωταγα για την ομοιπαθητικη..

----------


## xart

> σεροξατ???απαπαπαπα... πριν λιγεσ μερεσ διαβασα στη εφημεριδα οτι προκαλουν εθισμο..κ η εταιρια απεσυρε απο τισ οδηγιεσ οτι δε ειναι εθιστικα.. εβγαλε δελτιο τυπου.. σορυ αν σε τρομαζω..ψαξτο λιγο.. τα σιπραλεξ ειχα διαβασει οτι ειναι καλα.. γιατι τα αλλαξες?


Τι ανοησίες είναι αυτά που γράφεις ρε thura7. ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή! Θα ακούσει εσένα και τις αρλούμπες που διάβασες σε κάποια εφημερίδα ή τον γιατρό του/της;

----------


## thura7

> Τι ανοησίες είναι αυτά που γράφεις ρε thura7. ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή! Θα ακούσει εσένα και τις αρλούμπες που διάβασες σε κάποια εφημερίδα ή τον γιατρό του/της;


δε ξερω αμα ειναι αρλουμπεσ η οχι.. εγω δε του πα να τα κοψει.. απλα του ειπα τι διαβασα.. κατι σα δελτιο τυπου τησ εταιριας..και του ειπα απλα να το ψαξει.. δε ειπα κατι κακο.. ουτε γιατροσ ειμαι ουτε σε φαρμακευτικη δουλευω.. και φυσικα το γιατρο του.. αλλα μη ξεχνασ οτι και πολλοι γιατροι δε τα πολυψαχνουν αυτα.. σ πετανε το χαπακι κ τελοσ..

----------


## xart

Η κάθε εφημερίδα site blog κλπ μπορούν να γράφουν ότι ανοησία θέλουν... Σήμερα άκουγα στις ειδήσεις (δεν ξέρω πιο κανάλι ήταν γιατί άκουγα μόνο) ότι στο μέλλον θα παίρνουμε ένα χάπι και θα μαθαίνουμε αγγλικά. Σοβαρή δημοσιογραφία (κανένα mega ή αντ1 θα ήταν, αυτά βλέπει η μάνα μου)

----------


## thura7

σ εστειλα τισ διευθυνσεισ.. που τα διαβασα.. δε ξερω τι ακριβωσ ισχυει.. το μονο που ξερω σιγουρα γιατι εχω ρωτησει αρκετουσ γιατρουσ οτι το σεροξατ κ λιγοτερο το σεροπραμ δε θεωρουνται απο τα πιο ελαφρια κ προκαλουν δυσκολια στη διακοπη τουσ.. τωρα δε ξερω.. δε εχω παρει ποτε σεροξατ..αμα εχεισ παρει εσυ θα ξερεισ καλυτερα..
δε ηθελα να ανησυχησω κανεναν..

----------


## xart

> αλλα μη ξεχνασ οτι και πολλοι γιατροι δε τα πολυψαχνουν αυτα.. σ πετανε το χαπακι κ τελοσ..


Αυτά τα προβλήματα (αγχώδεις διαταραχές) έχουν 2 τρόπους αντιμετώπισης. Φαρμακοθεραπεία και ψυχοθεραπεία (ή συνδυασμό αυτών των δύο). Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν δέχονται την φαρμακοθεραπεία και άλλοι που δεν δέχονται την ψυχοθεραπεία...

----------


## thura7

ναι ναι..το γνωριζω αυτο.. γιατι κ εγω κρισεισ πανικου εχω... απλα οσο αφορα τα φαρμακα καποια ειναι πιο ελαφρια καποια πιο βαρια.. κ καποια προκαλουν κ εθισμο..αναλαγα τι φαρμακα κ τον οργανισμο..

----------


## thura7

μπερδεψα τα ποστ κ ποσταρα τισ διευθυνσεισ αλλου..

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...048#post493048

----------


## xart

> σ εστειλα τισ διευθυνσεισ.. που τα διαβασα.. δε ξερω τι ακριβωσ ισχυει.. το μονο που ξερω σιγουρα γιατι εχω ρωτησει αρκετουσ γιατρουσ οτι το σεροξατ κ λιγοτερο το σεροπραμ δε θεωρουνται απο τα πιο ελαφρια κ προκαλουν δυσκολια στη διακοπη τουσ.. τωρα δε ξερω.. δε εχω παρει ποτε σεροξατ..αμα εχεισ παρει εσυ θα ξερεισ καλυτερα..
> δε ηθελα να ανησυχησω κανεναν..


Ναι γιατί τα seroxat έχουν μικρό χρόνο ημίσειας ζωής (λιγότερο από μέρα) σε αντίθεση με τα ladose πχ που έχουν 4 μέρες. Αν τα σταματήσεις δηλαδή φεύγουν γρήγορα από τον οργανισμό και αυτό μπορεί να έχει παρενέργειες. Γι αυτό και κάποιες φορές ο γιατρός μπορεί να σε γυρίσει σε κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο για να κάνεις την διακοπή (σπάνιο αυτό βέβαια αλλά αν έχεις παρενέργειες διακοπής αυτό συνηθίζεται).

Τα χάπια που παίρνουμε οι περισσότεροι είναι SSRI. Άσχετα με το ποια είναι η ουσία ή η εμπορική ονομασία (seroxat, ladose, zoloft κλπ) κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά. Είναι εκλεκτικοί αναστολείς επαναπρόσληψης σεροτονίνης. Χωρίς να ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτό...

----------


## thura7

> Ναι γιατί τα seroxat έχουν μικρό χρόνο ημίσειας ζωής (λιγότερο από μέρα) σε αντίθεση με τα ladose πχ που έχουν 4 μέρες. Αν τα σταματήσεις δηλαδή φεύγουν γρήγορα από τον οργανισμό και αυτό μπορεί να έχει παρενέργειες. Γι αυτό και κάποιες φορές ο γιατρός μπορεί να σε γυρίσει σε κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο για να κάνεις την διακοπή (σπάνιο αυτό βέβαια αλλά αν έχεις παρενέργειες διακοπής αυτό συνηθίζεται).
> 
> Τα χάπια που παίρνουμε οι περισσότεροι είναι SSRI. Άσχετα με το ποια είναι η ουσία ή η εμπορική ονομασία (seroxat, ladose, zoloft κλπ) κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά. Είναι εκλεκτικοί αναστολείς επαναπρόσληψης σεροτονίνης. Χωρίς να ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτό...


ναι το εχω ακουσει αλλα ουτε εγω ξερω..ξερω μονο τη σεροτονινη που ειναι ουσια στο εγκεφαλο μασ .. απλα με το που διαβασα τα συγκεκριμενα αρθρα τρομαξα λιγο γιατι ξερω οτι το σεροξατ το παιρνουν πολυ κ ειναι απο τα πιο διαδεδομενα.. γι αυτο με το που το ειπε ο φιλος/η ταραχτηκα κ του ειπα να το ψαξει.. μη παει για μαλλι κ βγει κουρεμενος.. οπωσ ξερεισ τα φαρμακα δε ειναι καραμελεσ..ακομα κ το απλο ντεπον στισ οδηγιεσ γραφει ενα σωρο παρενεργειεσ.. εχει φοβηθει το ματι μου!!

----------


## xart

"αναγνωρίζει πλέον ότι το σκεύασμα προκαλεί εξάρτηση και όσοι αποπειραθούν να διακόψουν αποτόμως τη λήψη του πιθανώς να αντιμετωπίσουν σοβαρά προβλήματα"
Πρόσεξε τις λέξεις "αποτόμως" και "πιθανώς"...

"η βρετανική φαρμακοβιομηχανία, που παρασκευάζει Seroxat -πρωταθλητή στις πωλήσεις μεταξύ των αναλόγων φαρμάκων- "
Πρόσεξε ότι είναι ο "πρωταθλητής" και φαντάσου για πόσα λεφτά μιλάμε...

Κανένα φάρμακο δεν είναι αθώο... Βάλε τώρα με το μυαλό σου ότι αυτά τα χάπια τα παίρνουμε άνθρωποι που στα καλά καθούμενα έχουμε ότι σύμπτωμα μπορεί να μας περάσει από το κεφάλι μας... κι έλα πες μου ότι τα στερητικά συμπτώματα δεν είναι και λίγο από το μυαλό μας!!!
Εδώ εμείς έχουμε άγχος αν τυχόν και δεν έχουμε στο τσεπάκι το ηρεμιστικό μας, δεν πιστεύω να νομίζεις ότι το ηρεμιστικό δρα από την τσέπη μας;

----------


## thura7

χαχα..σωστοσ.. υπαρχει κ η ψυχολογικη εξαρτηση.. εδω του αλλου του εδωσε ο γιατροσ ενα χαπακι για να ηρεμησει και μαντεψε τι χαπακι ηταν?? ντεπον.. χαχα..καλο?? και ηρεμησε σε πληροφορω.. γνωστοσ μ αυτοσ..κ εμεινα καγκελο εγω.. ολα μεσα στο μυαλο μασ ειναι.. δυστυχωσ το μυαλο μασ παιζει πολλα παιχνιδια και εμεισ σαν χαζοι τα παιζουμε.. δε τα πεταμε στα σκουπιδια..
ναι τα προσεξα κ το πρωταθλητησ κ το αποτομωσ κ πιθανωσ..αλλα μονο η λεξη εξαρτηση που ειδα με φρικαρε..δε εδωσα βαση στα υπολοιπα..

----------


## xart

Όλα τα φάρμακα μπορεί να κάνουν ψυχολογική εξάρτηση. Η εξάρτηση -γενικότερα- δεν είναι "κακή" αν έχει μέτρο... Για πες σε έναν άνθρωπο που πίνει 3 καφέδες την ημέρα να τους κόψει τελείως... σαν ζόμπι θα είναι τις πρώτες μέρες. Δεν ακούω όμως κανέναν να λέει ότι ο καφές είναι επικίνδυνος γιατί προκαλεί εξάρτηση!!! Το λέμε στα ναρκωτικά όμως (ίσως και στο τσιγάρο).

Εξάρτηση προκαλούν τα ηρεμιστικά γιατί αν τα παίρνεις μακροχρόνια ο οργανισμός τα συνηθίζει και δεν έχουν επίδραση. Πχ αν παίρνεις 3mg lexotanil κάθε μέρα, μετά από μερικούς μήνες δε θα έχουν καμία ηρεμιστική πλέον επίδραση στον οργανισμό σου και θα πρέπει να αυξήσεις την δόση. Αν το κάνει ο γιοατρός όλα καλά γιατί αυτός ξέρεις και το ελέγχει. Αν όμως το κάνεις μόνος σου τότε σε μερικούς μήνες θα αναγκαστείς να ξανανεβάσεις την δόση κοκ. Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο ακόμα και αν τα παίρνεις 10 χρόνια συνεχόμενα (δε θα αναγκαστείς να αυξήσεις την δόση επειδή ο οργανισμός σου συνήθισε στα 20mg ladose και τώρα θα θέλεις 40mg για να έχεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα). Αυτή είναι η διαφορά.

----------


## thura7

εννοειται αυτο..τα παντα ειναι εθιστικα αν δε υπαρχει μετρο.. και το αλκοολ κ ακομα κ το φαι.. 
για τα ηρεμιστικα το ξερω.. προσωπικα τα σιχαινομαι και νιωθω ανασφαλεια κ μονο που τα βλεπω..οσο παραξενο κ αν σ φαινεται.. αλλα το γνωριζω για τον εθισμο κ τισ δοσολογιεσ απο αλλα παιδια..
οσο για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δε το γνωριζω .. απλα εδω στο φορουμ εχω ακουσει απο ατομα που τα παιρνουν χρονια ολοκληρα οτι καποια στιγμη δε λειτουργουν.. δε ξερω αν αυτο λεγεται εθισμοσ η οχι..δε το γνωριζω ..και δε εχω μιλησει με καποιον ειδικο.. 
απο θεμα φαρμακωσ δε εχω εμπειρια προσωπικη. απειροελαχιστη θα ελεγα.. οποτε κ δε μπορω να κρινω..μονο οτι εχω ακουσει η εχω διαβασει.. 
δε τα πηγα ποτε καλα με τα φαρμακα..ημασταν εχθροι..
μονο σε αναγκη σε μεγαλη αναγκη θα επαιρνα.. 
συμφωνω μαζι σου ομωσ.. ειναι κ θεμα χαρακτηρα βεβαια κ ανθρωπου..

----------


## xart

Δεν είναι σωστό να μην παίρνεις φάρμακα όταν ο γιατρός σου τα γράφει... ΤΕΛΟΣ!
Όπως δεν είναι σωστό να παίρνεις από μόνος σου ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ!

Για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά όντως μπορεί σε ειδικές περιστάσεις να χρειαστεί μια πρόσκαιρη αύξηση και μετά να τα ξαναμειώσεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτά που παίρνουμε οι περισσότεροι (SSRI) είναι τα πρώτα, τα απλά ας πούμε φάρμακα. Υπάρχουν πολύ ισχυρότερα (αλλά με παρενέργειες και ειδικές διατροφές κλπ)!

----------


## thura7

> Δεν είναι σωστό να μην παίρνεις φάρμακα όταν ο γιατρός σου τα γράφει... ΤΕΛΟΣ!
> Όπως δεν είναι σωστό να παίρνεις από μόνος σου ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ!
> 
> Για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά όντως μπορεί σε ειδικές περιστάσεις να χρειαστεί μια πρόσκαιρη αύξηση και μετά να τα ξαναμειώσεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτά που παίρνουμε οι περισσότεροι (SSRI) είναι τα πρώτα, τα απλά ας πούμε φάρμακα. Υπάρχουν πολύ ισχυρότερα (αλλά με παρενέργειες και ειδικές διατροφές κλπ)!


εννοειται αυτο.. αλλα αν ειναι στην επιλογη μου θα πω οχι στα φαρμακα.. δε θα παω να τα ζητησω μονη μου ντε κ καλα.. αν μου πει οπωσ κ μου ειχε πει οτι δε μου ειναι απαραιτητα αλλα αν θελω να παω για να τρεξω πιο γρηγορα οκ..εγω του ειπα οχι.. εφ οσων δε ειναι αναγκαιο οχι.. απο αυτη την εννοια το ειπα..
αμα μ λεγε πρεπει να παρεισ οπωσδηποτε φυσικα κ θα επαιρνα.. οτι κ να ειχα..ειτε σωματικη ειτε ψυχικη ασθενεια..
το λεω γιατι οπωσ ξερεισ πολλοι ανθρωποι με το παραμικρο χαπακωνονται.. αχ ποναει η κοιλια μου. δωστου φαρμακο.. αχ αγχωθηκα λιγο για τη δουλεια.. δωστου ηρεμιστικο.. και παει λεγοντασ.. δε ειναι ολοι ετσι ..προσ θεου.. αλλα ειναι αρκετοι που με το παραμικρο το ριχνουν στα χημικα.

----------


## marsad

> Καλησπερα φιλη μου,καταρχας υπομονη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετοι 2 3 μηνες για πληρη θεραπεια,οπωσδηποτε ο γιατρος ειναι αυτος που θα καθορισει τι θα κανεις ομως εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ το ζαναξ για το αγχος,νομιζω πρεπει να ξεκινησεις ορισμενες δραστηριοτητες κ να βγαινεις κ βολτες ομως μην το παρακανεις κ ειναι φουλ το προγραμμα σου αρκει να αφαιρειται το μυαλο σου απο τις αγχωδεις σκεψεις για λιγο,Εγω που βιωνα κ αγχος κ καταθλιψη παραλληλα αυτο που με βοηθησε οσο τιποτα να νιωσω ηρεμη ειναι η επισκεψη που εκανα σε πνευματικο εκκλησια κ βοηθανε κ το αγορι μου κ η ειδικος που πηγαινω κιολας,Προτεινω να τα δοκιμασεις ολα ομως φαρμακα αποκλειστικα με συνταγη γιατρου,Καλη δυναμη!


καλημέρα και απολογούμαι που καθυστέρησα να σου απαντήσω αλλά τώρα το είδα τυχαία. δεν ξέρω γιατί, ίσως άλλαξε μετά η σελίδα και μπήκα κατευθείαν εκεί. σε ευχαριστώ για αυτά που είπες. πόσο καιρό έπαιρνες το ζάναξ που λες σε βοήθησε; Μόνο αγχολυτικά έπαιρνες; είδες κάποια διαφορά; πόσο συχνά έπαιρνες; σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

> Touch για κρίσεις πανικού σου έδινε σιπραλεξ και σεροκουελ?


Ναι τασο. Και για φοβιες. Θανατου κλπ :)

----------


## Tasos75

> σε μενα το λεσ τασο? κανω 9 μηνεσ γνωσιακη- συμπεριφορικη.. δε ξερω.. μια πανω μια κατω ειμαι.. δε ξερω γιατι.. βεβαια κ το περιβαλλον μου δε με ηρεμει.. δε ξερω τι φταει.. γι αυτο σε ρωταγα για την ομοιπαθητικη..


Στη marsad το έγραψα thura, εσύ από ότι κατάλαβα το παλεύεις καιρό τώρα. Η marsad δεν έχει αποκτήσει ακόμα τη δική μας "πείρα" και εύχομαι να μη την αποκτήσει ποτέ. Όσο πιο νωρίς μπει στη μάχη τόσο πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα θα βγει από αυτή. Όσο για τη γνωσιακή που λες, θέλει ιδιαίτερη συμμετοχή και από εμάς τους ίδιους και κάποιες φορές δε φτάνει, ιδιαίτερα αν το πρόβλημα έχει πολύ βαθιά ρίζα και οι παράγοντες που το προκαλούν έχουν γίνει τρόπος ζωής μας.

----------


## marsad

καταλαβαίνω τι λες Τάσο. Αυτή τη θεραπεία έχω αρχίσει γτ έχω καταλαβει οτι το προβλημα ειναι ο τρόπος σκέψης μου. μακαρι να μπορουσα να αλλαξω τον τροπο που σκεφτομαι γιατι αυτος ευθυνεται για όλα. πάντα αυτο ηταν το προβλημα αλλα δεν εδινα σημασια γτ μπορουσα να το παραβλεψω και να το ελεγξω. Τωρα εφτασα στο σημειο να μην το ελεγχω. Μου εξηγησε και η κοπελα πως οταν το μυαλο σου ειναι κολλημενο σε κατι συνεχεια π..χ στο οτι κατι θα παθω τοτε λογικο ειναι να νιωθεις διαφορα σωματικα. Αυτο παλευω να αλλαξω αλλα δυσκολευομαι. Ελπιζω να το καταφερω.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Τι ανοησίες είναι αυτά που γράφεις ρε thura7. ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή! Θα ακούσει εσένα και τις αρλούμπες που διάβασες σε κάποια εφημερίδα ή τον γιατρό του/της;


ΘΕΟΣ...... ΘΕΟΣ πες τα...

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Νομιζω παιδια παντως οτι οι σωστες αναπνοες την ρημαδα εκεινη ωρα ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να κανεις.!!

----------


## Tasos75

> καταλαβαίνω τι λες Τάσο. Αυτή τη θεραπεία έχω αρχίσει γτ έχω καταλαβει οτι το προβλημα ειναι ο τρόπος σκέψης μου. μακαρι να μπορουσα να αλλαξω τον τροπο που σκεφτομαι γιατι αυτος ευθυνεται για όλα. πάντα αυτο ηταν το προβλημα αλλα δεν εδινα σημασια γτ μπορουσα να το παραβλεψω και να το ελεγξω. Τωρα εφτασα στο σημειο να μην το ελεγχω. Μου εξηγησε και η κοπελα πως οταν το μυαλο σου ειναι κολλημενο σε κατι συνεχεια π..χ στο οτι κατι θα παθω τοτε λογικο ειναι να νιωθεις διαφορα σωματικα. Αυτο παλευω να αλλαξω αλλα δυσκολευομαι. Ελπιζω να το καταφερω.....


Όλα θα πάνε καλά, απλά θέλει υπομονή και προσπάθεια. Πόσο καιρό κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία και με τί συχνότητα βλέπεις την ψυχολόγο σου αν επιτρέπεται; Τη ρώτησες αν κρίνει απαραίτητο να πάρεις για κάποιο καιρό φάρμακα;

----------


## Tasos75

> Ναι τασο. Και για φοβιες. Θανατου κλπ :)


οκ, θενκς :)

----------


## marsad

Δεν έχω πολύ καιρό. Εδώ και 3 βδομάδες περίπου μπορεί και λιγότερο και τη βλέπω 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. Ουσιαστικά ακόμη να αρχίσει η θεραπεία, είμαστε στο πρώτο στάδιο ακόμη. Την είχα ρωτήσει στην αρχή και μου είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεται προς το παρών αλλά τότε κάτι έκανα, το προσπαθούσα πιο πολύ να βγω κλπ. Τώρα τίποτα και για αυτό άρχισα να το ψάχνω για τα φάρμακα και τέτοια αν και τα ψιλοφοβάμαι. Απλά θεωρώ πως αν πάρω κάτι που να μου διώξει για λίγο το άγχος, θα είναι πιο εύκολο για μένα να επανέλθω σ' αυτά που έκανα παλιά και σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω να τα κάνω πιο συχνά και θα μου φύγει ίσως ένα βάρος. Δεν ξέρω... Μπορεί και να μη δουλέψει αυτό, πάντως έχω απελπιστεί για αυτό είπα να ρωτήσω εσάς που ξέρετε από τη δική σας εμπειρία...

----------


## thura7

> Στη marsad το έγραψα thura, εσύ από ότι κατάλαβα το παλεύεις καιρό τώρα. Η marsad δεν έχει αποκτήσει ακόμα τη δική μας "πείρα" και εύχομαι να μη την αποκτήσει ποτέ. Όσο πιο νωρίς μπει στη μάχη τόσο πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα θα βγει από αυτή. Όσο για τη γνωσιακή που λες, θέλει ιδιαίτερη συμμετοχή και από εμάς τους ίδιους και κάποιες φορές δε φτάνει, ιδιαίτερα αν το πρόβλημα έχει πολύ βαθιά ρίζα και οι παράγοντες που το προκαλούν έχουν γίνει τρόπος ζωής μας.


το ξερω τασο.. ειναι δυσκολο... μακαρι να μηντην αποκτησει..αλλα ακομα κ αν την αποκτησει θα βγουμε ολοι νικητεσ.. δε εχουμε κ τιποτα..αγχοσ ειναι.. δε πεθαινουμε κιολασ..αυτο πρεπει να το βαλουμε καλα στο μυαλο μας..

----------


## marsad

δε φαντάζεσαι πόσες φορές το τελευταίο διάστημα, νιώθω ότι έχω πυρετό, ότι καίγομαι λες κι εχω 40 πυρετό, βάζω θερμόμετρο και όλα καλά. τι βλακεία κι αυτή πάλι δεν αντέχω

----------


## Tasos75

Καλό είναι να εμπιστευτείς την ψυχολόγο σου (αρκεί να σου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη και να αισθάνεσαι ότι επικοινωνείτε). Αν σε αυτή τη φάση νιώθεις πιο χάλια να της το πεις. 
Επίσης τα χάπια δεν σκότωσαν κανένα, απλά προσοχή μην πέσεις σε κανένα γιατρό και σου γράψει οτι να ναι γιατί έχει και από τέτοιους.

----------


## marsad

Το ξέρω, το ακούω κι αυτό για αυτό φοβάμαι. Ότι δίνουν πολλά και ότι ναναι χάπια και μετά γίνονται όλα χειρότερα. Και επίσης φοβάμαι τον εθισμό. π.χ. πες μου δώσει για ένα διάστημα αγχολυτικά τα παίρνω νιώθω καλύτερα βγαίνω πάω παντού κάνω τα πάντα κι όταν τα σταματήσω πάλι τα ίδια; Θα λέω οκ ήμουνα καλά λόγω αυτών και τώρα πίσω στα ίδια; Αυτό φοβάμαι. Γιατί ακούω και κάποιους που λένε ότι τα παίρνουν χρόνια τώρα κι εγώ δεν το θέλω αυτό..

----------


## thura7

ma θα το δεισ αυτο... αν δε ειναι καλοσ φαινεται... τα φαρμακα τα αντικαταθλιπτι δε εθιζουν.. μονο τα αγχολυτικα κ μονο αν τα περνεισ παρα πολυ καιρο αβερτα κουβερτα..

----------


## xart

> Το ξέρω, το ακούω κι αυτό για αυτό φοβάμαι. Ότι δίνουν πολλά και ότι ναναι χάπια και μετά γίνονται όλα χειρότερα. Και επίσης φοβάμαι τον εθισμό. π.χ. πες μου δώσει για ένα διάστημα αγχολυτικά τα παίρνω νιώθω καλύτερα βγαίνω πάω παντού κάνω τα πάντα κι όταν τα σταματήσω πάλι τα ίδια; Θα λέω οκ ήμουνα καλά λόγω αυτών και τώρα πίσω στα ίδια; Αυτό φοβάμαι. Γιατί ακούω και κάποιους που λένε ότι τα παίρνουν χρόνια τώρα κι εγώ δεν το θέλω αυτό..


Επειδή τις ίδιες χαζομάρες έλεγα και λέω κι εγώ θα σου απαντήσω με μια ερώτηση που κάνω συνέχεια στον εαυτό μου.

Θες να μην παίρνεις φάρμακο και να είσαι σκατά ή να παίρνεις φάρμακο και να είσαι καλά; ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕ!

----------


## marsad

Κοιτα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να πάρω φάρμακα και να είμαι καλά. Αν θα γίνω καλά τα παίρνω με χίλια. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι η εξάρτηση έστω και η ψυχολογική. Με την έννοια οκ τα παίρνω είμαι καλά επιστρέφω στις δραστηριότητες μου όλα καλά όλα τέλεια κι όταν πρέπει να τα σταματήσω γιατί ολοκληρώθηκε η θεραπεία θα αρχίσω να λέω ξέρεις τώρα πάλι από την αρχή, γιατί ήμουνα καλά επειδή έπαιρνα αυτά. Εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι. Κατα τα άλλα δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πάρω, αλήθεια! Εσένα σε βοήθησε η θεραπεία με τα φάρμακα; Τελείωσε ή ακόμη τα παίρνεις; Αγχολυτικά και αντικαταθληπτικά;

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Το θεμα παιδια δεν ειναι να παρεις η να μην παρεις φαρμακο οταν ειμαστε σε αυτην την κατασταση. Αλλα το να παρεις το ΣΩΣΤΟ φαρμακο και στην ΣΩΣΤΗ δοση.

----------


## thura7

> Το θεμα παιδια δεν ειναι να παρεις η να μην παρεις φαρμακο οταν ειμαστε σε αυτην την κατασταση. Αλλα το να παρεις το ΣΩΣΤΟ φαρμακο και στην ΣΩΣΤΗ δοση.


ακριβωσ.. αυτο λεω απο χτεσ...

----------


## thura7

> Κοιτα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να πάρω φάρμακα και να είμαι καλά. Αν θα γίνω καλά τα παίρνω με χίλια. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι η εξάρτηση έστω και η ψυχολογική. Με την έννοια οκ τα παίρνω είμαι καλά επιστρέφω στις δραστηριότητες μου όλα καλά όλα τέλεια κι όταν πρέπει να τα σταματήσω γιατί ολοκληρώθηκε η θεραπεία θα αρχίσω να λέω ξέρεις τώρα πάλι από την αρχή, γιατί ήμουνα καλά επειδή έπαιρνα αυτά. Εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι. Κατα τα άλλα δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πάρω, αλήθεια! Εσένα σε βοήθησε η θεραπεία με τα φάρμακα; Τελείωσε ή ακόμη τα παίρνεις; Αγχολυτικά και αντικαταθληπτικά;


αγχολυτικα σ δινει για ενα μηνα.. οποτε δε παιζει να παθεισ εξαρτηση.. το πολυ πολυ να εχεισ ενα στη τσεπη οταν βγαινεισ απλα για ασφαλεια.. 
τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δε προκαλουν σωματικο εθισμο... ψυχολογικο ισωσ..αλλα κ αυτο πρεπει να τα παιρνεισ παρα πολλα χρονια..
κ να ξερεισ συνηθωσ τα δινουν για λιγουσ μηνεσ σε οσουσ εχουν κρισεισ πανικου μονο..οποτε μην ανυσυχεις..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι η εξάρτηση έστω και η ψυχολογική.


 βασικα εχει δικιο εδω υπαρχουν κ ψυχολογικες εξαρτησεις οπως εγω πχ που εχω καραεξαρτηθει απο τη ζωγραφικη πες




> Θες να μην παίρνεις φάρμακο και να είσαι σκατά ή να παίρνεις φάρμακο και να είσαι καλά; ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕ!


 επιδη παιρνεις φαρμακα εσυ αυτο δε σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει ολοι να κανουν το ιδιο.

----------


## xart

> επιδη παιρνεις φαρμακα εσυ αυτο δε σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει ολοι να κανουν το ιδιο.


Δεν τα παίρνω... γι αυτό το λέω. Είναι λάθος μου!!! Παίρνω ότι δόση θέλω και δεν πάω σε γιατρό γιατί ξέρω ότι θα μου πει να αυξήσω την δόση... Είμαι μλκς, παίρνω όσο θέλω κάθε μέρα, χτες πήρα μισό και σήμερα 3/4, μεγάλη ανοησία μου, το αναγνωρίζω και το παραδέχομαι. Δεν έχω κανένα σωματικό σύμπτωμα με τα χάπια (seroxat) απλά έχω φαρμακοφοβία (όχι που θα υπήρχε φοβία εμένα που θα μου ξέφευγε!!!)

----------


## Tasos75

Το θέμα είναι ότι έχεις μόνο κρίσεις πανικού, τώρα μπορεί να έγραψα και μ@λ..κι@ αλλά δεν πειράζει! Και επίσης σημαντικό είναι αν τελικά πάρεις χάπια, να τα κόψεις σε συνεργασία με τον ψυχολόγο και τον ψυχίατρο που θα σε βλέπουν. Η απόσυρση από τα χάπια δεν γίνεται μαχαίρι, γίνεται σταδιακά ώστε να μην έχεις παρενέργειες και με το σκεπτικό να μη χρειαστεί να τα ξαναρχίσεις. τουλάχιστον όχι στο καπάκι. Επίσης οι περιπτώσεις ασθενών διαφέρουν, άλλος την παλεύει μόνος του, άλλος με λίγη βοήθεια σε 8 μήνες είναι μια χαρά και δεν ξανασχολείται, άλλος δεν το έχει χειριστεί σωστά εξαρχής και ταλαιπωρείται για καιρό και πάει λέγοντας. Και όπως βλέπεις, τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα σε συμβουλεύουν με τον τρόπο τους, να μην αφήνεις το θέμα σου στην τύχη όπως επίσης να μην βγάλεις "θεραπευτικό σχήμα" βάσει όσων γράφονται στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## marsad

> Το θέμα είναι ότι έχεις μόνο κρίσεις πανικού, τώρα μπορεί να έγραψα και μ@λ..κι@ αλλά δεν πειράζει! Και επίσης σημαντικό είναι αν τελικά πάρεις χάπια, να τα κόψεις σε συνεργασία με τον ψυχολόγο και τον ψυχίατρο που θα σε βλέπουν. Η απόσυρση από τα χάπια δεν γίνεται μαχαίρι, γίνεται σταδιακά ώστε να μην έχεις παρενέργειες και με το σκεπτικό να μη χρειαστεί να τα ξαναρχίσεις. τουλάχιστον όχι στο καπάκι. Επίσης οι περιπτώσεις ασθενών διαφέρουν, άλλος την παλεύει μόνος του, άλλος με λίγη βοήθεια σε 8 μήνες είναι μια χαρά και δεν ξανασχολείται, άλλος δεν το έχει χειριστεί σωστά εξαρχής και ταλαιπωρείται για καιρό και πάει λέγοντας. Και όπως βλέπεις, τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα σε συμβουλεύουν με τον τρόπο τους, να μην αφήνεις το θέμα σου στην τύχη όπως επίσης να μην βγάλεις "θεραπευτικό σχήμα" βάσει όσων γράφονται στο διαδίκτυο.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα πάρω την απόφαση και θα επισκεφτώ και έναν ψυχίατρο να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Τώρα που είναι ''σχετικά'' νωρίς μήπως προλάβω και γλιτώσω το κακό. Θα δείξει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας! Ελπίζω σύντομα να έχουμε όλοι καλά νέα και να γινόμαστε καλύτερα όσο περνάει ο καιρός... Γιατί πραγματικά αυτό το πράγμα είναι φριχτό!

----------


## thura7

> Δεν τα παίρνω... γι αυτό το λέω. Είναι λάθος μου!!! Παίρνω ότι δόση θέλω και δεν πάω σε γιατρό γιατί ξέρω ότι θα μου πει να αυξήσω την δόση... Είμαι μλκς, παίρνω όσο θέλω κάθε μέρα, χτες πήρα μισό και σήμερα 3/4, μεγάλη ανοησία μου, το αναγνωρίζω και το παραδέχομαι. Δεν έχω κανένα σωματικό σύμπτωμα με τα χάπια (seroxat) απλά έχω φαρμακοφοβία (όχι που θα υπήρχε φοβία εμένα που θα μου ξέφευγε!!!)


χαρτ μη το κανεισ αυτο... παρε οτι σ λεει γιατι δε θα το ξεπερασεισ ποτε..αυτο θεσ?? δε νομιζω..
σορυ αν στα λεω καπωσ χοντρα αλλα ετσι ειναι..
κ αν δε θεσ να παιρνεισ πολυ εξηγησε το στο γιατρο..πεσ του η θα μ τα ρυθμισεισ να παιρνω λιγα η καθολου..

----------


## thura7

> Το θέμα είναι ότι έχεις μόνο κρίσεις πανικού, τώρα μπορεί να έγραψα και μ@λ..κι@ αλλά δεν πειράζει! Και επίσης σημαντικό είναι αν τελικά πάρεις χάπια, να τα κόψεις σε συνεργασία με τον ψυχολόγο και τον ψυχίατρο που θα σε βλέπουν. Η απόσυρση από τα χάπια δεν γίνεται μαχαίρι, γίνεται σταδιακά ώστε να μην έχεις παρενέργειες και με το σκεπτικό να μη χρειαστεί να τα ξαναρχίσεις. τουλάχιστον όχι στο καπάκι. Επίσης οι περιπτώσεις ασθενών διαφέρουν, άλλος την παλεύει μόνος του, άλλος με λίγη βοήθεια σε 8 μήνες είναι μια χαρά και δεν ξανασχολείται, άλλος δεν το έχει χειριστεί σωστά εξαρχής και ταλαιπωρείται για καιρό και πάει λέγοντας. Και όπως βλέπεις, τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα σε συμβουλεύουν με τον τρόπο τους, να μην αφήνεις το θέμα σου στην τύχη όπως επίσης να μην βγάλεις "θεραπευτικό σχήμα" βάσει όσων γράφονται στο διαδίκτυο.


ακριβωσ ετσι ειναι...

----------


## marsad

Να μαι και εμενα. Και παλι εδω μετά απο 2 χρόνια. Όπως σας ειπα και τοτε, το προβλημα μου ητανε οι κρισεις πανικου. Ειχα περασει ενα τεραστιο χρονικο διαστημα που δεν εβγαινα καθολου απο το σπιτι, δε μπορουσα να δουλεψω, δεν μπορουσα να οδηγησω δεν ηθελα καν να σκεφτομαι να παω καπου. Στη πορεια προεκυψε και η καταθλιψη οπως ηταν αναμενομενο. Εδω και 2 χρονια ειμαι με αντικαταθληπτικη αγωγη σε συνδυασμο με αγχολυτικα. Τα πραγματα εχουν καλυτερεψει κατα πολυ. Δε μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι 100% τελεια αλλα οταν συγκρινω με τη τοτε κατασταση βρισκω μεγαλες διαφορες προς το καλυτερο. 
Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι που καποια πραγματα παραμενουν εδω και με βασανιζουν σε σημειο που εχω απελπιστει. Ο ψυχιατρος μου, μου λεει οτι πρεπει να κανω υπομονη και να περιμενω αλλα δεν εχω αλλη υπομονη. Οκ τωρα μπορω ανετα να παω καπου ( μη φανταστειτε οτι εγινα κανενα παρτυ ανιμαλ νορμαλ πραγματα ) μπορω να οδηγησω μονη μ να δουλεψω μεχρι εδω οκ. 
Αυτο που με βασανιζει απιστευτα πολυ και δε λεει να φυγει με τη καμια ειναι το σφιξιμο στο λαιμο. Οσο γελειο και να ακουγεται με βασανιζει απιστευτα πολυ, μου χαλαει τη ψυχολογια, με ριχνει ανελεητα, με αποσυντονιζει και με ποναει. Απο το πρωι που ξυπναω αρχιζει και εμφανιζεται σε φαση να μη μπορω να λειτουργησω, σαν διαρκης πονολαιμος σαν εντονος πονος που δε σε αφηνει να σκεφτεις τιποτα αλλο. Οσο απλο κι αν ισως φαινεται εμενα με βασανιζει πολυ. Ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε να συνεχισω κανονικα τα αγχολυτικα γιατι δεν ειμαι σε φαση να τα κοψω αφου αυτο επιμενει και οταν τα παιρνω σιγα σιγα φευγει μεχρι το απογευμα που επανερχεται και παλι και με χτυπαει. Και πρεπει να ξαναπαρω μεχρι το βραδυ ξανα αγχολυτικο μπας και ηρεμησω για να καταφερω να κοιμηθω. Δε ξερω τι να κανω. Εχω απελπιστει τραγικα. Δε θεωρω οτι η λυση, η μοναδικη λυση για αυτο ειναι τα ζαναξ. Δε γινεται, κατι θα υπαρχει. Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει με καποιο τροπο? Εχω δοκιμασει χιλια δυο και παλι το ιδιο. Δε λεει να φυγει εδω και 2 χρονια ειναι απιστευτα κουραστικο. Αν μπορει καποιος ας μου πει τη γνωμη του, αν εχει περασει το ιδιο. Ειναι αστειο προβλημα αλλα και τραγικο και κουραστικο ταυτοχρονα. 
να σημειωσω οτι παιρνω effexor kai lyrica. Αυτα ειναι τα τελευταια που εχω δοκιμασει συμφωνα με τις εντολες γιατρου. Εχω περασει απο σεροπραμ και ζολοφτ και τωρα καληξαμε σε αυτα. Παρολα αυτα ενω καποια πραγματα καλυτερευουν αυτο δε λεει να με αφησει.

Βοηθεια...

----------


## Mara.Z

O πονολαιμος, για να καταλαβω, έχει οργανική βάση ή είναι νεύρωση??

Αν είναι νεύρωση, νομίζω μέσω ψυχοθεραπειας πρέπει να βρεις πώς το έπαθες.

----------


## marsad

Δεν ειναι οργανικο προβλημα. Εχω κανει ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις για αυτο. Ειναι καθαρα νευρωτικο, ειναι ψυχολογικο το θεμα. Εχω κανει πολλες συνεδριες αλλα δεν με εχουνε βοηθησει σε αυτο το τομεα. Στα υπολοιπα οπως ειπα ναι. Σε αυτο οχι ομως. Και ειναι πολυ κουραστικο και βασανιστικο.. Τι να πω. Εχω χασει ελπιδα. Μπορει να φαινεται καπως απλο και αστειο αλλα πιστεψε με ειναι πολυ βασανιστικο. Δε με αφηνει σε ησυχια και μου χαλαει ολη τη ψυχολογια

----------


## Mara.Z

Nαι αντιλαμβανομαι τί θέλεις να πεις..
Νομίζω η απάντηση έχει να κάνει με το να εντοπίσεις την αιτία... Τι είναι αυτό που σε πνίγει, πότε το έπαθες πρώτη φορά, αν υπάρχει κάτι που το ενεργοποιεί κλπ κλπ.

----------

